

Got something to say? We want to publish it - rasca123
http://seersuckermag.com/opinion/read/welcome-to-seersucker

======
imrehg
Darn, am I _that_ old at the age of 32? I start to find myself disqualified
because of my age from a lot of new things that I do like a lot. Even worse
that so many of my friends are on the other hand are in their middle-late
twenties, and I feel much more like that as well.

------
stfu
I am not really getting this. How is this different from a random College
newspaper?

~~~
rasca123
Because we're not tied to one location or school and we represent millennials,
not just college students. The point is that there wasn't a national
publication dedicated to publishing the best writing from 18-29 year olds
before. Now there is.

------
brennenHN
I wrote a post for Seersucker and got a ton of awesome support and feedback
from the readers. Definitely recommend it.

